
Ask HN: Software Recommendation for public facing wiki site - sdsdsdsdsdsds
I would like to make a crowd sourced website where people can edit MVP, Tools, Organization structure, commentary on marketing of new startups. For this, I need a good hackable wiki site that is easily extendable (so I can potentially put ads on). Any recommendations will be appreciated. Mediawiki is good but not beautiful for my taste. Opensource would be great.
======
severine
A comparison of various Django-based wiki applications and projects:
[https://djangopackages.org/grids/g/wikis/](https://djangopackages.org/grids/g/wikis/)

~~~
sdsdsdsdsdsds
Thanks. Will check it out

